# Crankbaits - Am I missing out on all the action?



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

I need a bit of info on Crankbaits... I am usually a soft plastics or blade lure fisherman but until recently I feel like I'm missing out on all the action as I don't use crankbaits. I'm fishing for Bass and Bream mainly and am wondering what sort of crankbaits a beginner user can buy to get in the swing of things. Is there a good allrounder? What is the go with depths?

Any suggestions or info would be awesome 

Cheers!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm no expert Ryan. I have very mixed results and even less confidence using them but a lot of the more experienced guys swear by them. I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you some pointers. I'll make sure I read them too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't crankbait just American for lure?


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Isn't crankbait just American for lure?


Probably... :lol: I think I must of just picked up the name from somewhere through the forums.

I went to my local K-Mart and picked up a couple of cheap lures...there's a good chance they will end up in the tree's before they catch a fish (pending my casting skills :lol: ), so at $4 a pop not too bad.












> Re: Crankbaits - Am I missing out on all the action?
> by patwah » Sat Mar 10, 2012 12:26 pm
> 
> Start here Ryan, it may help you narrow it a bit mate
> ...


Reading through this post now. Thanks!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You match the lure depth to the depth you want to fish.
Look for structure in the water, eddies, holes. Retrieve with the current flow. Go as slow as you can and still have the lure working (tip of rod should just be twitching).....stop..... start again. Go a little faster, stop, slower, mix it up, change directions. 
You usually have more success with bream using small lures, with tight swimming action and will suspend in the water (not float or sink).

Good luck


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need a bit of info on Crankbaits... I am usually a soft plastics or blade lure fisherman but until recently I feel like I'm missing out on all the action as I don't use crankbaits. I'm fishing for Bass and Bream mainly and am wondering what sort of crankbaits a beginner user can buy to get in the swing of things. Is there a good allrounder? What is the go with depths?
> 
> ...


From experience both bream and bass will pretty much take any 38mm chubby profile crank lure with a decent enough action. I started learning by grabbing a copy of the ABT tournament guide and googling different, brands, models etc to see if they lived up to the hype.

Don't let yourself get caught up with cheap plugs from sponsored anglers on breammaster either.

Some lures are way way way overpriced, and usually another company has ripped off the design, achieved the same action and is selling them cheaper anyway.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ryan on another thread you mentioned buying some HBs to use at Hinze Dam, could I suggest you look at the RMG Scorpion 52 [dives 2.5m] and also the Poltergeist P50 [3m], [the P50 also comes in an 8m version XXD], for they have both produced results there and can be bought at BigW for under $10 each.

There are many good HBs but some of those mentioned will give you a start mate.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was looking at a brand of lure but the info didn't really add up 

I was looking at those RMG lures in Big W today! Should have grabbed one :? Might grab a few off the web as the colour selection seems to be a bit better...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Dan McGrath's Baby Attack lures are an oldie but still a very hot bream lure that is almost forgotten. You find them usually for around the 10-15 buck mark in quite a lot of tackle stores, generally as old stock. They have produced many hundreds (nearing the thousand end) of bream for me over the past two decades. I have bought and used many of the newer fad lures that are oh so hot only to find they are no better than the old attacks.
Colour isn't really that important, it is all about that particular shimmy that gets them excited. I find in SEQld that a constant retreive about 2/3rds of normal walking pace is good, get that lure close to the rocks and get that shimmy happening constantly.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ryanmoken10 said:


> I was looking at those RMG lures in Big W today! Should have grabbed one :? Might grab a few off the web as the colour selection seems to be a bit better...


Doubt you will buy as good as the BigW price mate,

The R7 Fluro Green is good colour to have in both the Scorpion and P50, different BigW shops can have a varying colour range and guess it was comes from what the main store rooms distributes.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Went down to Big W...couldn't resist :twisted:


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

The two little scorpions are good lures for bream at a great price.

For beginners (and I'm not far off that myself) I reckon a slow roll just fast enough so you can just feel the lure wobbling at the end of the line is a great technique. You'll get hits and follows and over time learn to adjust your technique with pauses, jerks and quicker retrieves.

The one thing I love about HB's is how much harder Bream seem to hit them when compared to SP's.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

punchanello said:


> The two little scorpions are good lures for bream at a great price.
> 
> For beginners (and I'm not far off that myself) I reckon a slow roll just fast enough so you can just feel the lure wobbling at the end of the line is a great technique. You'll get hits and follows and over time learn to adjust your technique with pauses, jerks and quicker retrieves.
> 
> The one thing I love about HB's is how much harder Bream seem to hit them when compared to SP's.


Thanks for the advice 

I've got a few packs of Z-Man Grubz I'm going to take out with them...suppose we'll see what works best. Just need a chance to go out and give them a go! :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I must be getting old
I remember when it was the other way around:

"I need a bit of info on soft plastics or blades... I am usually a crankbait lure fisherman but until recently I feel like I'm missing out on all the action as I don't use soft plastics or blades. I'm fishing for Bass and Bream mainly and am wondering what sort of soft plastics or blades a beginner user can buy to get in the swing of things. Is there a good allrounder? What is the go with depths?"


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I went down the coast today and threw one of the little RMG lures around the canals...nothing... Threw out a cheapie minnow that I paid $12 for a bag of 20 (pelagic extreme ebay) and the bream could not get enough of them! :shock: Gotta love fishing :lol:


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Occulator said:


> HB's are arguably THE most effective non bait fishing system ever devised. In fact I'de go so far as to say if you aren't using them regularly you aren't serious about fishing.


I agree Occy. It Is pretty tough going early on If you don't know what you are doing :roll: from personal experience. As experience levels increase so do catch rates. If it wasn't for forums such as this I would have given up ages ago. Add a Kayak into the equation and you have your cherry on top of the Icing on the cake.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well...they work :lol:


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh...and here is a Bass on a cheap $1 minnow :lol:


----------

